# New 'Old' Wooden Shelves for Witch Kitchen Display



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

We had a 'accident' in storage this year, and we lost our shelving unit for our witch kitchen jars.

I made a couple shelves this weekend to replace them.

Took old rusty metal shelves.... and added cardboard..... and then black paper, and black paint over tape.... and then painted faux wood.... There are lites on each shelf and as most of the material was free, cost was about $8.00 each. 
Super easy... and fast.










also have some how to type pics posted for the wood finish : http://tinyurl.com/ykdbob


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

those are freaking awesome!!!
wow! what a transformation!
great work!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

That is a beautiful paint job!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

WOW!
Those look so good!
Great Job, DeadSpider!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

LOVE the paint job! 

Excellent, I like the fact that you took trash and turned it into something awesome. 

Wish I had the painting talent. 

Looks great.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic! That's a great look DeadSpider. The paint job is awesome.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice paint job!


----------



## WickedWitch (Sep 26, 2006)

That was such a clever idea! I love your paint job! You said they had lights on them....have any pictures of them lit up?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone!



WickedWitch said:


> You said they had lights on them....have any pictures of them lit up?


No I don't right now, but there is a small lite on each shelf, just enuff lite to display bottles n' such, but not so brite as to take away from the scene. I will get pics of it after its all set up.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

oh wow... those are so much better than the shelf I was going to make this weekend... great job.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

awesome painting job!
[I bow to your greatness]
Very cool!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

You are an artist. Amazing work Deadspider. I am in awe


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic! I have those same old rusty shelves in my garage. You've given me a great idea for next year! Please do poast more pics with the lights and ingredient bottles.:jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful job...can't wait to see the completed project!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow very nice work there.
i think ill try that on the old bakers rack im going to use. hopefully i can get it done another add to the list project.
I also can't wait to see pics with the lights and display..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Any how-to's on your paint technique? Simply amazing!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I guess I could put one together Doc... its very easy to do.


Thank You for all the compliments!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

DeadSpider said:


> I guess I could put one together Doc... its very easy to do.
> 
> Thank You for all the compliments!


Please Please Please


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

lol... ok ok


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

don't thank me YET.... I haven't made my how-to. Knowing me... it could take forever til I actually do it...... hehe


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Making Faux Wood*

OK I don't have a 'how to' so much as some pics with explanations on them. I hope they help. http://tinyurl.com/yg33n2

Is this supposed to go into the "how-to" area of the forum??


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DeadSpider said:


> OK I don't have a 'how to' so much as some pics with explanations on them. I hope they help. http://tinyurl.com/pbesh
> 
> Is this supposed to go into the "how-to" area of the forum??


Excellent explanation and photos. That's a very useful technique. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Your faux technique is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

